# Duotrap question



## avmech (Jun 2, 2011)

Have a 2018 Domane, running a Cateye Strada. Thoroughly hate the big clunky speed/cadence sensor. Anyone know how the DuoTrap S would play with a Cateye Padrone Smart Plus?

Many thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

avmech said:


> Have a 2018 Domane, running a Cateye Strada. Thoroughly hate the big clunky speed/cadence sensor. Anyone know how the DuoTrap S would play with a Cateye Padrone Smart Plus?
> 
> Many thanks!


Don't know, but I bet it would. Why don't you take it by your Trek shop and try it out?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Don't know, but I bet it would. Why don't you take it by your Trek shop and try it out?


A Duotap uses ANT+ or Bluetooth signals for transmitting. Pretty much any head unit that uses either of those will claim that on their product page information, and neither are mentioned on the Strada information so I'm pretty sure it wont' work. Probably the same reason it doesn't have HR monitor support which is all done on Blue tooth or ANT+. The only thing the Strada page says on signal is 19.076 KHZ which is a radio frequency, not ANT+ or Bluetooth


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Srode said:


> A Duotap uses ANT+ or Bluetooth signals for transmitting. Pretty much any head unit that uses either of those will claim that on their product page information, and neither are mentioned on the Strada information so I'm pretty sure it wont' work. Probably the same reason it doesn't have HR monitor support which is all done on Blue tooth or ANT+. The only thing the Strada page says on signal is 19.076 KHZ which is a radio frequency, not ANT+ or Bluetooth


He's asking about the Padrone Smart +. It has the BT symbol right on the screen, and in the specs it says:

Compatible sensors：	CatEye brand ISC-12 Speed/Cadence sensor / HR-12 Heart Rate sensor
* Also works with other brand Speed, Cadence, Heart Rate, and/or Power sensors conforming to Bluetooth4.0 CSCP/HRP/CPP

So I'm still pretty sure it'll work.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I just googled Cateye Strada - my bad


----------



## avmech (Jun 2, 2011)

The Padrone digital is bluetooth, but per Cateye does not play with the DuoTrap, hence the question about the Padrone Smart/ Smart +.
Cateye has not gotten back to me on the Smarts yet, thought someone on here might know.
Thanks!


----------

